# Atlantic Canada members



## BIG PAPPA (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone interested in doing a Meet/Field trip sometime this year In atlantic canada. I know both Bus rider and Myself are from the moncton/Riverview area.


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 18, 2011)

If it's on the Rock or Nova Scotia, I'd be down for it.


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Jan 18, 2011)

When are you planning to do that? If it's after the end of May, let me know. I'm getting posted to Gagetown (Oromocto) N-B. Would be nice to shoot with enthusiasts!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Jan 18, 2011)

So there is some interest in this. We'll have to figure out the details.

 What do you guys like to shoot? what Festivals or events could we take advantage of?


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Jan 18, 2011)

Give nature and I'll be happy  I would say my favorite things to photograph are
1 - Wildlife
2 - Vegetation (flowers, forest)
3 - Natural landscape
4 - Macro of any sort

I think that the east coast as a lot to offer to satisfy me!!:mrgreen:
Brilliant idea to get together! Very little people around me around enthusiast and share my interest. I'm corrupting one of my friend and my dad, so far that is it...


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 18, 2011)

BIG PAPPA said:


> So there is some interest in this. We'll have to figure out the details.
> 
> What do you guys like to shoot? what Festivals or events could we take advantage of?


 
i do a lot of aviation stuff but am looking to work on my skills at other things this year. so i'm down to do landscapes, people, whatever really.

be good to have an outing with like minded folks!

go out and do some shooting, then top up on "inspiration" by the pint afterwards. lol


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Jan 18, 2011)

Theres the wildlife park in shubenacadie ns...  Not sure if thats too far for anyone. Theres also the Magnetic hill zoo here in Moncton... Theres also a tulip festival in truro in the spring

Just a couple ideas.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a friend in Nova Scotia that teaches Photography at NSIT, i've Emailed her asking if theres a chance she would be interested in holding a workshop the morning of the trip. Might be a fun day for her too.


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Jan 18, 2011)

If people are willing to drive a little bit, Highland National park and the Cabot trail is always a winner in term of landscape! Hard to beat on the east coast (maybe outside NFLD weast coast). Fundy National park and the monster tides could give a bunch of opportunities also. 
I like the tulip festival and zoo idea:thumbup: More centered for everyone than Cape Breton.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Jan 18, 2011)

plenty of time for ideas, i asked Sue My friend if she could think of anything.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 18, 2011)

Too bad you hadn't joined the forum earlier.  

Last summer there was a meet-up of members in NFLD.  I couldn't make it, but they seemed to have a lot of fun.  
Unfortunately, many of those members don't post too much around here anymore.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jan 18, 2011)

BIG PAPPA said:


> plenty of time for ideas, i asked Sue My friend if she could think of anything.



You have a friend!  Wow! I gotta get me one of them... 

But seriously...

There is also the Wildlife/Bird sactuary in Sackville, of Fundy National Park, or even Centenial Park or Mapleton Park right here in Moncton. 

There are lots of places... But I suggest we wait until warmer weather. This snow and sub zero temperature plus more snow headed this way tomorrow (ish)...  It really sucks. I much prefer the warm and colors of flowers, grass, and trees...


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Jan 18, 2011)

lol, ya i was thinking atleast spring if not summer. I am planning to take my vacation this year in cape breton.


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 18, 2011)

thankfully i can fly down to Halifax for cheap so Nova Scotia would be perfect. lol


----------



## ClickAddict (Jan 24, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea.  Count me in depending on the time and place of course.


----------



## MissCream (Jan 29, 2011)

Oooh count me in too! Marc my husband is posted in gagetown too  that's why we live in Fredricton! What's your trade?


----------



## MissCream (Jan 29, 2011)

I might be able to get good hotel rates in Truro.


----------



## ClickAddict (Jan 29, 2011)

I lived in NewMaryland from age 12-22 or 23.  My parents still live there.  So I know Fredericton and Oromocto fairly well.  I'm currently working at the Moncton Hospital as Senior Developer.  Basically make sure their various software talks to each other and the rest of the province's systems.  I'd probably just drive there and back for Truro.  Nice distance for a roadtrip on the bike.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jan 29, 2011)

MissCream said:


> I might be able to get good hotel rates in Truro.



I have relatives in Truro... Jebus, the world is getting smaller all the time.


----------



## MissCream (Jan 30, 2011)

ClickAddict said:


> I lived in NewMaryland from age 12-22 or 23.  My parents still live there.  So I know Fredericton and Oromocto fairly well.  I'm currently working at the Moncton Hospital as Senior Developer.  Basically make sure their various software talks to each other and the rest of the province's systems.  I'd probably just drive there and back for Truro.  Nice distance for a roadtrip on the bike.



My sister in law works at the Moncton hospital and is in her 4th year of nursing!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Feb 1, 2011)

wow theres quite a few of us in the moncton area. Maybe some weekend we could have a g2g?

Also anyone interested in going to a carshow?


----------



## altitude604 (Feb 1, 2011)

Which Carshow?

Been awhile since I've been to one actually.


----------



## ClickAddict (Feb 2, 2011)

Probably refering to the Atlantic Speedsport car show. Castrol Radical Speed Sport Car Show - Moncton, New Brunswick 

It's in April 8-10.

Theres also ahuge Atlantic Motorcycle and ATV Show in February (11-13)

Master Promotions Ltd | Atlantic Motorcycle & ATV Show

I was at the bike show last year.  Some nice toys for sure.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Feb 2, 2011)

Ya thats the first one, in apr. it would be cool to get a few people to go and do a field trip. see what we all would find. even the bike show too.


----------



## ClickAddict (Feb 3, 2011)

I can't make the Car show, but will most likely be attending the motorcycle show.  If anyone wants to meet up, I'm game.  Still new to photography so looking forward to taking some pics of the toys there.


----------



## altitude604 (Feb 3, 2011)

hmmm i don't think i'll be able to make the car show.

might be in Cape Breton for a weekend around then and New Brunswick is a bit far.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Feb 3, 2011)

ClickAddict said:


> I can't make the Car show, but will most likely be attending the motorcycle show.  If anyone wants to meet up, I'm game.  Still new to photography so looking forward to taking some pics of the toys there.



What day do you think your going?


----------



## ClickAddict (Feb 4, 2011)

Not sure yet.  I work Friday day so certainly not then.  I've got some buddies who will certainly be going.  Will probably go based on their schedule.  If there's a significantly warmer and colder day that weekend, would probably go on the colder day and go skiing the other.  Try to hit Poley at least once/weekend.  Does any day work best for you?


----------



## BIG PAPPA (May 3, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

 Sorry i've been away. Its been a pretty crazy couple months. Work was just silly. Had my Back up go out for 6 weeks with a hernia, so i work 7 weeks straight no days off. took a small vacation after that then had a ton of stuff to catch up on.

 anyways. I've been going to the zoo allot and taking pictures there and spent some time hiking with my 2 year old.

Anyways, now that the weathers better is there any interest in a afternoon evening meet at the zoo?


----------



## Marc-Etienne (May 3, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Oooh count me in too! Marc my husband is posted in gagetown too  that's why we live in Fredricton! What's your trade?


 
Sorry on the very late answer, I kept that thread in the back of my mind for when I get posted next month, but didn't come back to it. I'm a combat engineer officer. I'll be finally finishing my training after 7 years of service (5 years of military College and 2 years of Master's degree at the same military College).
What is your husband doing?


----------



## BIG PAPPA (May 6, 2011)

I'm willing to take suggestions on other locations?


----------



## Marc-Etienne (May 8, 2011)

I don't know my schedule yet, it will be pretty busy, but I'd be up for wildlife/birds. Anybody knows the spots around Fredericton?


----------



## ClickAddict (May 12, 2011)

Not sure about Fredericton, but if you'd like to get some shots of thegreat blue Heron, they frequently nest on Shediac Island.  Can't get to them by land (which is why they often nest there) but it's about a 40 min paddle from my house.  I've got 2 tandem kayaks so we could go out 4 of us if anyone is interested.  A little cold now, but I'll try and find out their typical schedule and see if there would be a best time if anyone is interested.  There's also heading up Shediac River from my place which leads to uninhabited areas of the river.  Not sure what wildlife you could find.  Before I had my camera I came across a calm side pond which must have had 50 purple dragonflies hovering over the water.  I'm hoping to find them again this summer.


----------

